# E17 install fail



## Dams (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to install E17 from port, but I have an error :

```
===>  License BSD accepted by the user
===>  Extracting for enlightenment-0.16.999.65643,2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for e17/enlightenment-0.16.999.65643.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for enlightenment-0.16.999.65643,2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for enlightenment-0.16.999.65643,2
===>   enlightenment-0.16.999.65643,2 depends on file:
 /usr/local/lib/evas/modules//engines//buffer/freebsd9.0-i386/module.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/evas/modules//engines//buffer/freebsd9.0-i386/module.so
 in /usr/ports/graphics/evas-engine-buffer
===>  License BSD accepted by the user
===>  Extracting for evas-engine-buffer-1.1.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for e17/evas-1.1.0.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for evas-engine-buffer-1.1.0
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for evas-engine-buffer-1.1.0
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to src/lib/canvas/evas_main.c.rej
=> Patch patch-src_lib_canvas_evas_main.c failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-configure applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/evas-engine-buffer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/enlightenment.
```

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Martillo1 (Jun 28, 2012)

No, you did not anything wrong. A similar error happened to me in graphics/evas-core when upgrading. Your best bet is installing it through packages until it gets fixed.


----------



## Dams (Jun 28, 2012)

The last time I checked, the package was not update*d* to the last release. It seems that the evas-core port was update*d* this afternoon and now I haven't the error. I'm installing E17 now. Thread solved.


----------



## Martillo1 (Jun 28, 2012)

I upgraded but the new version stops at the loading screen.

I am going to deinstall it and go back to the packaged version.

edit: Switch to x11-wm/pekwm in the meanwhile.


----------

